

Reminder: 11/11/11 11:11 - kristopher

11/11/11 11:11 is coming up.<p>I wonder if there are any websites that are taking the special date into account. Perhaps it would be cool to launch something new!
======
s2r2

      In the Rhineland, the Carnival season is considered to be the "fifth season of the year", starting on November 11 at exactly 11:11 a.m.
    

From <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasching>

------
ed209
That day is already taken for something more important than a launch in UK
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remembrance_Day>

~~~
dfc
WWI ended on the 11th. I imagine that the UK is not alone when it comes to
11/11 having a special place on the calendar. In the US the 11th (or closest
weekday) is Veterans Day.

Rememberance Day seems to have more in common with our Memorial Day than our
Veterans Day.

------
BrainScraps
In the U.S., remember Veterans.

~~~
ajuc
In Poland it's Independence Day (Poland regained independence after 123 years
of occupation in November 1918, 11th was choosen as holiday).

------
mooism2
I'm waiting until 20/11/2011 20:11. Doesn't clash with anything.

------
TobbenTM
The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim!!! Although, not launched at 11:11..

------
alpb
I'd expect a link that can add an event on this date to iCal.

